# By Oath Consigned



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am looking to read this book by Kline, but can't fork over good money for it.

Would someone here be willing to part with a copy?

I know of the copy online, but can't read books on a computer.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 3, 2011)

It does appear to be very pricey at this point. $45 was the lowest price I saw in a quick search. 

I think I have a PDF of it, but that may be what you referred to. 

I'm sure you'd prefer to own a copy, but could you borrow a copy from the DTS library?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 3, 2011)

If you have PDF could you email it to me? I only have it in HTML. I could print off the PDF if push comes to shove.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 4, 2011)

I bought it many years ago and read it. I didn't think it was as good as all the hype made it out to be. So some years ago I sold it to a now former PBer who ended up diving head-first into the FV pool.
But at least I made a lot of cash off the sale of that book first!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 4, 2011)

I actually had a man from my church say something very similar last night. He mentioned that Kline later tweaked his views because many people who followed his earlier views ended up FV.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 4, 2011)

Someone asked me for clarification about who and what with Dr. Kline and FV. In case there is any confusion, this is what I told him.

The man in my church did not give specific names. He made it sound like it was people who read Kline, but did not understand what he was saying exactly (these people were probably lay persons). This misunderstanding caused them to go FV. This man (who is a huge Klinean and loves to read all things from Kline) was saying that Kline tweaked his views and made himself more clear in Kingdom Prologue. 

So it isn't that Kline was FV or that the natural conclusion to Kline is FV. 

Personally I have not read anything by Kline and thus cannot make a case one way or another. I am just trying to get a hold of BOC without having to shell out 50 bucks for it. My pastor graduated from WSCAL and feels that the Reformed Baptist Institute came about because too many RB were being converted by Dr. Kline and this book. Whether that is true or not does not really matter, but it is quite the endorsement.

I can explain further later. I am off to town now.


----------

